# GAME 75: Celtics (40-34) vs. Milwaukee (28-45)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The male _Odocoileus virginianus_ is more commonly known as a white-tail buck. Bucks are typically 3 to 3.5 feet tall at shoulder height and can weigh up to 400 pounds. Bucks are typically born (as fawns) in May or June. Bucks can be found in deciduous forests, conifer forests, rainforests, grasslands, farm land, marches, and even deserts. They tend to live for nine to 12 years. Bucks are shy herbivores who spend most of their time eating leaves, grass, bark, acorns and other plant materials. Bucks are the only white tail deer with antlers, which are branched and are shed and regorwn each year.

The Milwaukee Bucks have quite shed their antlers this season and are just 2-8 in their last ten, which includes eight consecutive losses. That streak was just ended three days ago with a win over the Knicks. The Bucks have gone 5-13 since March 1st. The jury is still out on whether or not their antlers will ever regenerate.

Michael Redd is the top scorer with 23.0 ppg on 44.3% shooting (36.6% from three) to go with 4.3 rpg. Desmond Mason is their hype man (think Flava Flav with terrific defensive skills) averaging 17.0 ppg and 4.0 rpg. Joe Smith is a steady performer with 11.0 ppg and 7.4 rpg while shooting 50.7% from the floor. Mo Williams averages 10.3 ppg and 6.1 apg while shooting 37.5% from three, which is tops on the team. Zaza Pachulia is the top bench performer with 6.2 ppg and 5.1 rpg in just 18.9 mpg, which is rather impressive. Marcus Fizer is another benchie of note with 5.6 ppg. Dan Gadzuric has been on the injured list since March 7th, which hurts the Bucks quite a bit.

For the record, Calvin Booth was born in May and Daniel Santiago was born in June.

At this point in the year, every game is a must win game for the Celtics, particularly with the 76ers and Nets coming on and home court in the first round in jeopardy. This game is also a should win games as the Bucks are an underperforming bunch. The Celtics and Bucks have met twice. The Celtics took the home meeting on December 1st by a 101-100 margin. The Bucks took their home game 121-97 on February 8th, which was the first game of post McCartyism. Really, anything could happen, but if the Celtics play like this is the must win that it is, then we should see happy results.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

When we went to Milwaukee we got blew out..
Let's hope the C's can put something together @ the Fleet tonight because this team has alot of offensive firepower. But no more Mike James !!!!!!! :banana: ..

Look for Al and Perk to get minutes. 
My predictions : Celtics 109 Bucks 100 .. Al Jefferson Double Double..

PdP


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Agoo, I love your animated game threads.lol. :clown: 

Celtics need to do what they did last night and were set. Work the youngsters with some veteren leadership.

Celtics 107
Bucks 95


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have another great feeling about this game.

I'm putting some money on the C's. 

Although, I don't like playing the Bucks. 

Did you know, the Milwaukee Bucks are the ONLY team in the NBA that have more wins than losses against us? 


2000 on the C's.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a good feeling too...1500 on the C's...Gametime now...Glad to see some more people are here other then me...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I like the threads Pierce had on coming into the Garden...Im'a have to get me a hook like that...lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

So far so good. Celtics with the same line up. I like.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins is starting again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Best Hein-Sight of the year. haha. Stop Redd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Kendrick and offensive rebounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins with the easy offensive rebound and puts it back with authority.

Damn, Milwaukee can shoot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lafrentz continues his hot streak with a three-pointer.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man Raef is almost automatic...I love it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about that pass by Perkins? 

He's got a great sense of passing. He even has very nice court vision. I love this guy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with the rebound, but as soon as he gets it, he dribbles the ball up the court at a slow pace and takes a bad fall-away jumper. Now, we know Pierce can make those, but wouldn't giving it to Payton (so he could set up the offense) be a more efficent offensive play?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone else miss Strickland? I loved this guy and was dissapointed when the C's didn't resign him (or Rodney) after going deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Anyone else miss Strickland? I loved this guy and was dissapointed when the C's didn't resign him (or Rodney) after going deep in the playoffs.


He was a great leader here and a really good guy. I remember his toughness and how "scrappy" he was. He's one of the better hustle players in the league along with Cardinal, Najera, etc.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn that was a great block by Perkins. Too bad they say he caught some of the rim...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins gets the ball on the high post. He then fakes right, getting his defender to commit and then goes back to the left as he puts it off the glass for an easy two. I'm sure aqua is loving this.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Perkins gets the ball on the high post. He then fakes right, getting his defender to commit and then goes back to the left as he puts it off the glass for an easy two. I'm sure aqua is loving this.


Loving, I was jumping up and down, up and down. MAN THAT WAS GREAT. HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE A HOOK HITTING THE BACK BOARD AND IN? 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm loving it.

GO KENDRICK.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins with the rebound off a Mason missed shot, then he *immediatly *passes to Ricky Davis who finds a cutting Raef Lafrentz in transition for an easy layup.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Heart Anyone? :biggrin:

P2 draws the charge


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce doing what he does best. Getting the ball around the free-throw line, short two dribble drive, and drawing a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce doing what he does best. Getting the ball around the free-throw line, short two dribble drive, and drawing a foul.



Yup. If he would do that instead of trying to get a defensive rebound then running with it the full length of the court, we'd be a much better team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eric Strickland drives towards the basket and draws the foul.

Perkins on the bench with four points and five rebounds in ten minutes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Desmond Mason drives in a puts up a "baby" hook, leaning in and initiating contact with Pierce who goes on to foul Mason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce drives in a passes out to Blount who misses another shot (0-3).

Someone tell this guy to stop shooting.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As you can see, the second we take Perkins out, our defense and offense stops playing.

Conclusion, play Perk 48 minutes. Perkins for President....Celtic president that is.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Ricky Davis with a tremendous dunk! He gets the rebound, hustles down the court passing everyone, and throws it down (reverse; two-handed). Wow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen gets the ball at the baseline, blows by his defender, and goes up and under for a nifty layup. This kid is special.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks has been really struggled these past two games.

He's not passing the ball/not being as agressive as he was before.

But I do believe that Banks needs some minutes at the point. Not the 2.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a block by Tony Allen. He came out of no where and blocked one of the Bucks' bigs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Still don't think Tony Allen is a good defender? Kukoc gets the ball underneath the basket and goes up for a layup, both Tony Allen comes out of no where and swats the shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gary Payton and Paul Pierce come back in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nobody likes perk or Al they call the worst fouls on them. Nice block TA...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce 2 Davis OOP...Now can we say Pierce is back to normal? I think so.

You see that **** Pierce shot back on defense like a rocket.!.!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh my... Pierce gets the ball at the perimeter, sees Ricky Davis cutting across from the opposite side and then he lobs up a perfect alley-oop to Davis for the big dunk.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kukoc hits a three.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we get the ball to Al please? If not, at least put Perkins in for some D then.

Pierce needs to stay inside the 3 point line. He just got the ball, went inside, passed out, and went back out.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce to Davis for the three, ounce again.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

" I found my shot" lol ricky sure did, multiple 3's tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think that should have counted but were down 2 at the half, nothing to worry about in my opinion. Doc will knock some sense in at the half.

Edit: I guess it did not count...Tied at the half.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Defense is horrible*

Pierce is doing a nice job on Desmond Mason, but Ricky Davis is getting tooled by Kukoc.

Offensive interference on the last basket, so we're tied, 47-47 at half. 

This is embarassing.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry.. I only got to catch half of the 2nd.. 
Pierce has looked sharp so far. Nice OOOp to Ricky though.
Paul does need to stand inside the arc and do what he does best.
Get to the basket and free throw line.

If Doc wants points.. Just feed Al 

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I am so sorry guys. For some reason I thought the Bucks game was tomorrow....


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

And that is why I model my game after Pierce....Drive for 2


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gotta love the way we rebound on defense, no blocking out. Good job by West to make up for the rest by stripping the ball.

The defense is absurd, and our TO's are killing us.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Desmond Mason drives toward the basket and Delonte West strips him of the ball. He the dribbles the length of the court and draws a foul. The negative aspect of that play was that only two Celtic players got down the court compared to Milwaukee's whole team. We need to do a better job of running, hustling, and all of that good stuff.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"That is terrible, that is terrible. Oh man that is a terrible call....what a terrible call" Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As I've been saying all season long. We're the worst perimeter defending team.

Paul for a 2.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We have to look for Pierce more and get him to heat up, If we are going to win this game...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> As I've been saying all season long. We're the worst perimeter defending team.


As _I've _been saying all season long, if Doc Rivers played Tony Allen and Marcus Banks a little more, we'd be the _best_ perimeter defending team. Although, I think our interior defense is in need of much more help than our perimeter defense.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric with a dunk.

Foul on Strickland.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Philly now just 2.5 games back....and they have the tiebreaker and they get us once more in their gym....

THIS IS A DISGRACE....Get Reed in there, now!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric with a layup. He has 13 now.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man....Man...Man...I hate it when this happens... We all come out of sync and start trying to make jumpers...DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now Smith with a layup, Rivers calls a TO.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're aren't playing with any fire on defense. The deficit is up to an eleven point differential. Milwaukee is just abusing our ineffectivenss to guard the mid-range jumper. This is pathetic.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a layup off a GP dish, he now has 12 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef was also fouled and made the FT. 13 now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric with ANOTHER layup, Blount responded with a jumper.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Thank you Paul...My prayers have been answered...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Philly has another easy game coming up....I would really hate to be the #7 seed, or even#8


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP fouled and makes both FTs. He has 12 points.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Cha-Ching...Money in the bank...P2 for 2


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Layup after layup after layup....

PP respondes to Smith's layup with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

OMG, the Bucks missed!!!!

GP makes a layup on the other end.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric got 2 off. rebounds on that trip for the Bucks. :curse:

Smith made a jumper.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Thes Officials are very Ignerent and dumbfounded of the game of basketball....Tell me Pierce doesn't want this game...He is shoing alot of HEART BABY


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric picks up his 4th(?)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> Thes Officials are very Ignerent and dumbfounded of the game of basketball....Tell me Pierce doesn't want this game...He is shoing alot of HEART BABY



We'll call it number 11-21.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is very embarrasing...but we're comming back. Down 3.

I was shredding some old mail. That's how boring the C's were.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP made 1-2. Smith missed a jumper on the other end.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Payton goes coast-to-coast and dishes out to Ricky Davis at 18 feet. Ricky then upfakes his defender, dribbles to the right and drains another jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"A Spurt of Celtics Engergy. Give them the Vitamin Pills." Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a jumper, Bucks turnover, Ricky with a basket.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Smith with a jumper, GP missed a 3.

End of the 3rd.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Milwaukee Bucks STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Strickland, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Mason, SF</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">3-13</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Williams, PG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Gadzuric, C</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">6</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, PF</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">8-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Kukoc, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Fizer, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Pachulia, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Goldwire, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Redd, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Booth, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. Gaines, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*30-62*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">73</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">48.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">62.5%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">8-12</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*26-57*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*11-13*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">25</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">70</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">84.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks drains a three-pointer.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason missed a jumper, Big Al with the board.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We're settleing way too much for outside shooting.


GOOD JOB BANKS.

"Big shot, I was praying, were you praying?"

And the Bucks Answer.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> We're settleing way too much for outside shooting.
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB BANKS.
> ...


And Pierce answers right back.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What a shot Banks...He acted like it wasn't nothin lol

PAUL PIERCE 4 THREE BABY


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Pierce drains a three-pointer. We're up by one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Banks 3, Fizer basket, PP 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with an unecessary shot, taking a jumper with Kukoc guarding him. Though, I can't be too hard on him as he's had a very good game so far (5-11 from the field).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The Refs are not helping our cause at all...There missing calls on our side, and making up calls on yheirs...WTF :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I take it back. Pierce hits *another* three-pointer. Up by four.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with another 3!!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pierce with an unecessary shot, taking a jumper with Kukoc guarding him. Though, I can't be too hard on him as he's had a very good game so far (5-11 from the field).


You best not be to hard he made another 3 baby :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I take it back. Pierce hits *another* three-pointer. Up by four.



Haha, I rip them for taking too many outside shots, yet they're shooting a better %'s from 3s, then from 2s. 

I guess that's what floats their boats.

They're still taking too many outside shots.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Fear The Pierce !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Never hesitated.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Goldwire with a 3.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That was great ball movement. Blount to Al. Easy dunk.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was THROW-DOWN BABY BIG AL


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big A with the dunkl!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount gets the ball at the free-throw line and sees Jefferson seperate himself from his defender. Blount passes the ball to Jefferson for a thunderous dunk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Philly update. They're only up by 7 now after by leading by like 20.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

An another three-point field goal for Milwaukee. Tie game.

Offensive foul on Blount.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Goldwire with another 3. :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with the off. foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pachulia with a layup. He has 3 points now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Pachulia. Ricky makes both FTs.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Philly Update*

They're only 2.5 back and they have the tiebreaker....

Nice job Marcus.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hes The Truth Baby


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a jumper!

He now has 23.

Ricky D!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lately I find myself falling deeper and deeper in love with Ricky...NOt that way though :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth. 3.5.

RICKY IS THE MAN.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a dunk off the Ricky dish.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Blount with a dunk off the Ricky dish.



It wasn't that simple. 

1st Ricky gets two by taking it inside. Then he steals the ball, and then he ally-oops it to Blount.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great job guys!*

Instead of wasting time by passing HORIZONTALLY to Payton, Davis takes it himself twice, once for a layup and another for an alleyoop pass. Same thing Pierce does. 

An outlet pass is North-South, not east-west. Do you guys get it? Pierce and Davis do.

Outstanding job, Ricky!

Also, let Pierce take Kukoc one on one in the post. Stop doubling down and allowing the open looks from 3.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

HERE WE GO BOBCATS HERE WE GO


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gameupdate?gameId=250406020


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Smith with a miss.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with *another* three. Wow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PIerce for ANOTHER 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Al made a 3?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great hustle by Pual.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

ALL HEART BABY ALL HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!111 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a block on Pachulia.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ESPN.com froze liek alwayz, whats the score?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a miss and then a foul...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

92-86 C's leading


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Pierce on the floor ????????????????
Way to go PP

PdP


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*92-86 Celtics*

Milwaukee at the line shooting one.

3:01 remaining.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Reaf is injured? He icing his right knee.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason made both FT's


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a jumper, he has 8.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 92-86 Celtics*

Blount with a 14-footer...

...and Mason responds with a layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason with a layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Mason.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky with a jumper, he has 24.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Bad call, ref*

Blount rejects Mason, but a foul is called.

Mason makes both, 96-91


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with the shooting foul...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason made both FT's.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on GP.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

"Mike, he's gotta be there before the guy takes off" lol tom is too funny


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Another awful call*

Payton called for a charge? No way.

96-93


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason with another layup!!!! :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 92-86 Celtics*

Blount nails it. Timeout Milwaukee. Blount's in double-digits now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount jumper, he has 10.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Beautifull Block...terrible Call


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why that was a foul? Pierce _clearly_ got all ball on that block.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with the shooting foul :nonono:

Mason makes 1-2.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> "Mike, he's gotta be there before the guy takes off" lol tom is too funny



That was funny.

Tommy: "Oh they're gonna call a offensive foul?"
*they show the replay 4, times*
Tommy: "wow..."
Mike: "Oh gosh Tommy, he was right there."
Tommy: "Mike, he's gotta be there before the guy takes off!"

What a terrible call. That's the best block in Paul's career, and the cleanest block ever. Wow.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Are you kidding me?*

Pierce with a steal, but called for a phantom call.

They get a point off that.

Nice play, Paul. Now get the ball inbounds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Can someone explain to me why that was a foul? Pierce _clearly_ got all ball on that block.


Paul has a Celtics jersey on? That's what I got from that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Are you kidding me?*

Ricky Davis fouled with 22 seconds left. This one's over.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL, the Bucks have given two fouls but they have to give one more before the C's go to the line.

Edit: Nevermind, I forgot about the last 2 minutes rule. Ricky makes both.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

charlotte down 3 230 to go/...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Premier gets the agoo award for the jinx*

Ricky misses the first FT after Premier puts it in the refrigerator.

Not the best block in Pierce's career. But a nice play nonetheless.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Anima said:


> LOL, the Bucks have given two fouls but they have to give one more before the C's go to the line.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I forgot about the last 2 minutes rule. Ricky makes both.



made both or missed one? espn.com seys he missed one?? lol


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ahhh


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Are you kidding me?*

Mason with a layup, and one. Pierce called for a blocking foul (in the circle).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Well I just lost 2000 points. lol

Oh well...this game is still iffy.

2 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mason again, has he made a shot that isn't a layup?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Premier gets the agoo award for the jinx*



Truth34 said:


> Ricky misses the first FT after Premier puts it in the refrigerator.
> 
> Not the best block in Pierce's career. But a nice play nonetheless.


We'll still win.

:lucky:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Anima said:


> Mason again, has he made a shot that isn't a layup?



well he only has 5 fg's lol


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky makes both FTs...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Premier gets the agoo award for the jinx*



Premier said:


> We'll still win.
> 
> :lucky:



:lucky::lucky::lucky:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, C's win!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Well I just lost 2000 points. lol
> 
> Oh well...this game is still iffy.
> 
> 2 point game.



Well I got my 2000 points. haha.

Thanks to the Bucks missing a wide open lay up. haha. Phew.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I Bleed Green


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

OT-Philly's up by 3. 49 seconds to go, 'cats have the ball.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Good game celtics...Pure Basketball


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Well I just lost 2000 points. lol
> 
> Oh well...this game is still iffy.
> 
> 2 point game.


Spoke to soon. Celtics cover the spread (by half of a point).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Philly up 1, 12 seconds to go.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Philly up 1, 12 seconds to go.


Game over, the cats lose the ball out of bounds. Krover shooting FT's.

106-103. Damn, so close.

Still a 3.5 game lead.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Good win by the c's without Toine.
Hopefully he can come back and play some quality minutes.
Hope Doc doesn't do what he done to Al the last time though.
Al is a beast and deserves minutes.

PdP


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Too bad we could not get any help from Charlotte  
That would have been a huge upset that I would have loved.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Milwaukee Bucks STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Mason, SF</td><td align="right">43</td><td align="center">6-23</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">11-13</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">23</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Strickland, PG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, PF</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">8-13</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Williams, PG</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">4-11</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Gadzuric, C</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">8-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">7</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Kukoc, SF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Pachulia, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Goldwire, PG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Fizer, SF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Redd, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Booth, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. Gaines, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*38-84*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*17-23*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">42</td><td class="bg4" align="right">25</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">97</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">73.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">41</td><td align="center">8-14</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">26</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">5-11</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">10-16</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">27</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">5-11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*38-74*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-15*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">36</td><td class="bg4" align="right">23</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">103</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">51.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">60.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">85.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

nice back to back wins for the celtics here against to challenging teams, without one of our teams leaders.. maybe we can close out the season on a winning streak now.. that would really help our chances going into the postseason.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I like Pauls TO stat .. 0

PdP


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I love the Celtics!

Hey, that #34 guy can play, huh! He showed a lot of heart tonight.

Ricky Davis was great.

Mark Blount with some clutch shots in the 4th.

Al Jefferson a beast on the glass.

Now we hit the road for 3.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Game Review vs. the Bucks

My opinions on the game for what they are worth. 
Paul Pierce - was hitting big big shots at the end of the game and for once he’s the reason we won and not the reason we are complaining….he had a nice 4th Quarter, I’d like to see a lot more of that from him
Mark Blount – will someone please tell him he’s a center because he thinks he’s a Kyle Korver type shooter instead and he IS NOT! And yes I realize he made one big shot near the end but that was after missing what 4 in a row????
Raef Lafrentz – this guy is all heart….it made me very nervous to see his knee packed in ice towards the end of the game, I hope that was just precautionary, we could have used him on the floor down the stretch in place of Blount
Kendrick Perkins – I love this kid. You know what I love most about him that goes totally unnoticed….he NEVER turns the ball over, check out the box scores for the last few games, you won’t see any turnovers under Perks name…what you will see is a lot of rebounds and some nice blocks.
Al Jefferson – YEAH, I think he is finally climbing over the rookie wall, thank goodness it’s just in time for the playoffs. If he can keep his fouls down he can be a help.
Tony Allen – It’s Tony’s turn to hit the rookie wall, he has not looked great and didn’t look good last night either.
Delonte West – He’s hitting his shots, had another good night last night connecting on 3 of 6 and 3 of 4 at the line but I’m more convinced than every he’s an undersized shooting guard not a starting point guard.
Marcus Banks – I swear the light went off a couple months ago finally but you wouldn’t know by his minutes….but the kid has learned to dish the ball. He had 3 assists last night in only 10 minutes.
Ricky Davis – Ricky was on fire early in the night and went cold later but he definitely should win the 6th man award and redeem his reputation for good this season. He has earned it.
Gary Payton – Not a good scoring night but he had some nice assists and steals as well as 5 rebounds…he makes a big difference.

All in all I didn’t like the teams lack of passion on the floor, I’m glad Antoine is coming back because he had more passion on the bench than half the guys playing.


----------

